

No Clues - cymegnin
http://www.unwinnable.com/2013/03/29/no-clues/

======
FreezerburnV
As someone who had a grandmother with dementia, I can sympathize with this
somewhat. She was a strong, feisty lady that I always loved to be with as a
child, and it was always hard to spend time with her after she started to lose
her mind. It wasn't anything large, but always the little things that got me.
Asking me the same question after a few minutes, small changes in personality,
etc.

I consider it a blessing to have known her growing up, and am happy to know
that she's with the Lord now after having a massive heart attack in a nursing
home. I consider it merciful, in a way, that she didn't have to spend many
years experiencing "just years" as the post described. (it sounds cruel or
oxy-moronic to most to call death a mercy, but it is definitely very different
as a Christian)

